# Classical Music Pieces in C Sharp Minor?



## Crusader

I'm looking specifically for songs in C Sharp Minor that aren't to easy or to hard. I'm an intermediate piano student so somewhere in that level would be great. I've looked at Prelude in C Sharp Minor by Rachmaninoff and when I saw it I was like, "What the heck!" So don't put that either, same thing with Nocturne in C Sharp Minor by Chopin too. I mean, I can play Nocturne (on a scale of one to ten on how good I am at playing Nocturne, I'd give myself a 4.8), the parentheses will tell you so read it if you haven't. So anything besides these two would be great.


----------



## Ramako

You have probably heard the following:











Probably the former given your difficulty requirements


----------



## DrKilroy

What about less known Ravel's Menuet in c-sharp minor?






Best regards, Dr


----------

